# Ride to Recovery, Irvine



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Ride 2 Recovery Irvine - ACTIVE.com

Anyone plan on doing this?

I'll be in SoCal... do might be doing this....

just after the Wounded Warrior Project Soldier Ride: The Hamptons....

more info:

Ride 2 Recovery & Expo - A Road Bike 4U - Serving Irvine, Newport Beach, and Orange County, California


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

60 mile route
Ride2Recovery - Irvine (60-mile) in Irvine, CA | MapMyRide


----------

